# engine wiring diagrams



## Visions (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking for an engine wiring diagram for a lionel GP-7 Santa Fe 8250
this was part of a lot I picked up at a yard sale. Everything was in a large box with several engines but looks like the previous owner like to dismantal everything. I have the K-line blue hard book but no reference to this engine, any help would be great


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If that is from the seventies, the info is on the Lionel site. Go to Lionel. Com, click on customer service. On the left side of the page is a pull down Window, find supplement 1-9, I think it's in there. Someone else might be able to post the exact page. It has a lot of info. I could never have found it without this fourm, they had to show me where that was. Good luck.


----------



## CKCECB (Feb 22, 2013)

Download Supplement 1-9

Your GP is on pg 1-19 (which is pg 50)

E-unit wiring is on page 16-1 (which is pg 460)

They really didn't have wiring diagrams or schmematics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Start at the Lionel Service Manuals page.

Don't type in the lower search box, but rather select the pull-down in the upper box. You can download all the product supplements there, they're a useful resource to have.


----------



## Visions (Apr 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

just wanted to say thanks to everyone for responding


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're welcome, don't be a stranger, let us know how it all works out.


----------

